
Google to Offer Better Medical Advice When Searching for Symptoms - chewymouse
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2016/06/im-feeling-yucky-searching-for-symptoms.html
======
rbobby
Can folks just set "hypochondriac" in their preferences so medical searches
just return variations of cancer? This would probably save folks a lot of
time... well.. everyone except doctors :)

Or alternatively... if set always return "You're fine. Eat a bit better and
take a walk now and then."

